# Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008



## PCGH_Chris (3. Juni 2008)

*Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Der Feedback-Thread steht schon, daher gleich zum Thementhread für die 08:

*Test/Aktuell:*
- MÜ Netzteile (Preiswerte Mittelklasse)
- MÜ DDR3-Speicher
- MÜ Eingabegeräte (vor allem neue Mäuse => bitte hier um konkrete Produktwünsche)


*Praxis:*
- 100 Komponenten im Stromtest
- Geforce-Durchblick (Chips und Varianten erklärt)
- PCGH baut... (3): Spielkonsole
- Speicheroptimierung Vista
- Praxistest LCD-Fernseher

Plus natürlich einige weitere heiße Themen, die ich aus Gründen des Konkurrenzschutzes hier noch nicht preisgeben möchte... 

Die Ausgabe erscheint am 2. Juli 2008

Bitte um zahlreiche Vorschläge/Anregungen


----------



## Lee (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Eingabegeräte: Roccat Kone und Valo (wenn ihr Testmuster bekommt)


----------



## Mayday21 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*



PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> *Test/Aktuell:*
> - MÜ Eingabegeräte (vor allem neue Mäuse => bitte hier um konkrete Produktwünsche)


Mich würden vor allem kabellose Mäuse interessieren, im Besonderen Logitechs MX Revolution und MX 620 Cordless Laser Mouse.


Da im letzten Thread wohl zu spät (wäre toll, wenn ihr schreiben würdet, bis wann man Vorschläge abgeben muß):
Was ich mir wünschen würde wäre ein Übersicht über Soundkarten.
Immer wieder habe ich Probleme, eine Onboardsoundkarte oder die "tollen" Creative Soundkarten in Betrieb zu nehmen, insbesondere dann, wenn sie HD-Audio können. Je mehr Features sie haben, desto weniger funktionieren sie in der Regel.

Ich suche schon seit langem eine zuverlässige, grundsolide Soundkarte im unteren Preisbereich, die nichts weiter können muß als Stereo und Mikrofon - aber das bitte sofort und immer, auch unter Vista.


----------



## OSI_Lars (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*



XtremeFX schrieb:


> Eingabegeräte: Roccat Kone und Valo (wenn ihr Testmuster bekommt)


 
Die Testmusterverfügbarkeit ist in der Tat ein Problem. Hat hier jemand Duke Nukem Forever gesagt? 

Die kabellosen Varianten werde ich gesondert behandeln - die Unterschiede sind einfach zu groß.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

HD4xxx, GTX xxx


----------



## gdfan (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Gehäuse wakü z.b. wie sich ne wakü in einem coolermaster cosmos s "verstauen" lässt


----------



## Fabian (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Vielleicht Gehäusedämmung,das passt ja zum Kühl Spezial was in den letzten zwei Ausgaben drin war
Vielleicht zum Preiswert Netzteil Test eins von Lc Power dazu nehmen,da ich schon mehrere davon verbaut habe und damit SEHR zufrieden bin,trotz des niedrigen Preises.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*



Fabian schrieb:


> Vielleicht zum Preiswert Netzteil Test eins von Lc Power dazu nehmen,da ich schon mehrere davon verbaut habe und damit SEHR zufrieden bin,trotz des niedrigen Preises.



Dafür wäre ich auch. Lasst euch ein Testmuster von einem Billig-Netzteil geben und es gegen Marken-NT antreten. Vielleicht erleben wir eine Überraschung.

Außerdem solltet ihr wieder einen 4 Ghz Quad + SLI Stress-Test machen. Vielleicht sogar zwei GX2 oder 3870X2?

Ein MÜ von Soundkarten ist mittlerweile dringend überfällig. ich habe euch da ein paar Vorschläge, wie ihr an die Bewertung herangehen könnt/sollt, HIER

Vorallem für mich wichtig!

Onboard als Referenz mit in den Test nehmen

Die Beurteilung des Klangs (Bass, Mitten, Höhen, Eigenheiten) sowohl im Artikel, als auch in der Test-Zusammenfassung nicht mit "gut bis sehr gut" abspeisen. Das ist einfach nur schlecht.
> Bildliche Beschreibung eines Klangs (von evtl. mehreren Leuten)
> Man kann ja mal bei der AUDIO abgucken.


----------



## Mayday21 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ein MÜ von Soundkarten ist mittlerweile dringend überfällig. ich habe euch da ein paar Vorschläge, wie ihr an die Bewertung herangehen könnt/sollt, HIER
> 
> Vorallem für mich wichtig!
> 
> ...


Mir wäre wie gesagt nicht nur der Klang und die Features wichtig, sondern auch und vor allem die Kompatibilität mit den verschiedenen BS aber auch mit anderer Hardware.


----------



## Lee (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Dito, eventuell noch 5.1 Emulation testen und vergleichen etc...


----------



## push@max (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

DDR3 Speicher kommt sehr gut, weil dieser im Preis auch stark fällt und somit immer mehr in Betracht gezogen werden kann.


----------



## freakywilli3 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Würd mir für die kommende oder nächsten ausgaben wünschen mal einen Artikel zu sehen wo AMD Boards getestet werden, DDR2 Speicher so um die 2-6 GB kits welche empfehlenswert sind und einen Artikel wo man AMD Prozis übertaktet bzw erklärt wird da ich finde die Intelfraktion kommt in den Letzten heften sehr zu gute und AMD nicht.


----------



## Lee (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

AMD CPUs übertakten gabs erst letztens, und wird eigentlich immer wieder erwähnt. Wenn du spezielle fragen hast schreib mich per pm an.


----------



## Overlocked (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Ich fände, ihr solltet unbedingt mal 5.1 Soundsysteme vergleiche. Teufel vs. Logitech und Bose vs. EV vs. Schneider. Das hat bis jetzt in jeder Ausgabe gefehlt.


----------



## Lee (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Gabs erst in der letzten Ausgabe. Zwar net so ganz ausführlich aber es gabs.


----------



## dogy (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Ich würde mich auch über nen Soundkarten Vergleich freuen. Besonders: Soundqualität Creative X-fi vs. Asus Xonar

Testet speziell die Xonar (für den PCI-E slot) und die neue Version davon, welche HD Sound unterstützt.

Und nat.: HD48x0 und GT280^^


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

*Soundkartenvergleich/Marktübersichthabenwill*


----------



## potzblitz (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*



dogy schrieb:


> Ich würde mich auch über nen Soundkarten Vergleich freuen. Besonders: Soundqualität Creative X-fi vs. Asus Xonar
> 
> Testet speziell die Xonar (für den PCI-E slot) und die neue Version davon, welche HD Sound unterstützt.



Und den Leistungs & Ausgabeunterschied zwischen den Onboard verbauten Soundchips ala Realtek.
Mal günstige Mäuse wie die Logitech RX1500 für 15 euro Testen und die Tauglichkeit prüfen wäre nicht schlecht (für den zweit Rechner)


----------



## Overlocked (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*



XtremeFX schrieb:


> Gabs erst in der letzten Ausgabe. Zwar net so ganz ausführlich aber es gabs.



Ich würde mir etwas größeres Wünschen. Diese zwei mickrigen Systeme von Teufel und Philips waren nicht der Hit. Wie gesagt, richtig viele. G51, Concept F, Z-5500...


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Ich würde mir etwas größeres Wünschen. Diese zwei mickrigen Systeme von Teufel und Philips waren nicht der Hit. Wie gesagt, richtig viele. G51, Concept F, Z-5500...


Z-5500 vs. Concept F/E (mal sehen was passiert)


----------



## Overlocked (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Z-5500 vs. Concept F/E (mal sehen was passiert)



Das Z-5500 ist besser


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Das Z-5500 ist besser


ich weis. das hab ich selber. nur langweilt sich das ohne passende soundkarte.


----------



## Mayday21 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Offenbar ist die Nachfrage nach Soundkarten-Tests doch sehr hoch. Das läßt mich hoffen, daß demnächst dazu was kommt. Dann warte ich mal mit Neuanschaffungen noch ...


----------



## kmf (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Notebook Test der «Kauf»-Klasse bis max 750


----------



## Lee (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Hab gerade gelesen, das ihr ne P45 MÜ macht. Nehmt auf jedenfall noch ein DFI mit in die MÜ. Wenn ihr sogar ECS mit rein nehmt, könnt ihr ja DFI auch mal nehmen.


----------



## Oliver (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Dafür müssen die Boards aber auch fertig sein, damit wir sie auch testen können


----------



## moonrail (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Aber stimmt schon, Elitegroup und DFI testet ihr (fast) nie. Wäre doch mal interessant wie gut die angepriesenen DFI wirklich sind (gerade OC).


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Aktuell interessant und vielfach genannt:
Aktuelle Soundkarten im Detail. Vor allem: Was können sie, was taugen die vielen Funktionen? Treiberkompatibilität bei unseren Vista-Usern und anderen Problemkindern.
Sehr interessiert verfolge ich den Bereich der eSata-Usb-Festplattengehäuse. 

Habt ihr in diesem Bereich schon etwas in Aussicht? Mit dem aktuellen Aufrüst-Tagebuch der Festplatte habt ihr mit NCQ & Co. den Mund wässrig gemacht 

Verzeiht mir, wenn ich schon etwas aufgezählt habe, dass bereits in der 07/08 vorhanden ist; ich habe die Ausgabe von vorne Betrachtet und kurz Thilo auf Seite 4 "Hallo" gesagt


----------



## PCGH_Chris (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Ok, Soundkarten kommen - vermutlich in der 09. Die 08 platzt schon aus allen Nähten (Stichwort: GT200)


----------



## Mayday21 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*



PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Ok, Soundkarten kommen - vermutlich in der 09. Die 08 platzt schon aus allen Nähten (Stichwort: GT200)


Auf dem Einkaufszettel vorgemerkt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Welche Soundkarten hättet ihr denn gerne? Wir haben schon diverse Xonars und X-Fis für PCI und PCIe da ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Mich würde interessieren welchen onboard-Chip ihr nehmt.

Vielleicht noch zwei, drei Karten von anderen Anbietern, wie Terratec etc., gleiche Preisklasse versteht sich.


----------



## Oliver (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Oder Club 3D


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Ihr könntet ja auch in der unteren Preissparte nachschauen. Was taugen die 15 Euro-Karten mit angeblichen Dolby-Chip? Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht ist ja ein Kracher dabei 

Die Leistung von Usb-Soundkarten mit den PciE-Konkurrenten zu messen, wäre übertrieben, nicht?


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Zwei Anregungen @Redaktion hätte ich:

1.mich als begeisterter falter würde interessieren, was die 48++ so im F@H-Bench hergeben...ich weiss die haben bei eurem letzten Test geEUE'ed(soon Mist)...wird es nochmal wiederholt?

2. werdet ihr eine CF-Kompatibilitätsliste HD38++ kombiniert mit HD48++ machen und alles auf Microruckler und F@H im CF-Verbund untersuchen?


----------



## Mayday21 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Uraltes Thema - ich weiß. Aber ich wollte Fragen, ob Soundkarten nun schon getestet wurden oder noch getestet werden? Hab die letzten 1-2 Ausgaben nicht gekauft, daher könnte mir der Test durch die Lappen gerutscht sein.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

In Ausgabe 10/2008, Seite 102ff., haben wir uns einige aktuelle Modelle angesehen, allerdings in Form eines Praxisartikels. Dabei ging es dann auch um Karten- vs. Onboard-Sound sowie EAX 5.


----------



## Mayday21 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Danke für die Info. Und blöd, daß ich das jetzt grad um ne Woche verpaßt habe.
Man kann aber Ausgaben auch nachbestellen, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Chris (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 08/2008*

Jau, geht hier: abo.computec.de

Manche Artikel kommen auch als PDF auf die DVD, ich kann aber leider nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, ob und wann der Soundartikel dort veröffentlicht wird ...


----------

